# Horsey areas around Chester?



## HufflyPuffly (22 November 2016)

So I'm thinking about moving closer to work, but have no idea which area will be the best? Work is south west Chester, and just want a shorter commute than my current 50 miles :lol:.

I was thinking north wales may be cheaper, but otherwise not sure where to start...

Anyone in the area want to give any advise?


----------



## webble (22 November 2016)

Northwales would definitely be cheaper. The closer you get to Chester or the wirral the more horses per square mile and the more expensive it gets


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 November 2016)

Thank you, yes I thought it might be the case will post on the wales board and see what responses I get .


----------



## smja (23 November 2016)

I'm about 30 mins to Chester, near junction 10 of the M56. It's pretty horsey round here, though not always the cheapest. Feel free to PM if you'd like more info


----------



## webble (23 November 2016)

smja said:



			I'm about 30 mins to Chester, near junction 10 of the M56. It's pretty horsey round here, though not always the cheapest. Feel free to PM if you'd like more info 

Click to expand...

Yes thats the other option but I warn you if you commute at rush hour the M56 is hell on earth


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 November 2016)

:lol: well aware of the M56 commute sadly hence the move, I'm currently north Manchester so when I'm in the office I do a little tour of the busiest North West motorways, M60, M62, M6, M56 and finally the M53!

However smja my mum might be moving to that neck of the woods so I might take you up on that PM if that is where they decide to go, thank you .


----------

